# hyperuricosuria testing



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just wondering who has done a test before breeding, either as a stud or dam, for hyperuricosuria (HUU), it's certainly something I'll be looking into if I decide to use Elvis at some point as a stud dog for a couple of litters, obviously eyes and hips would be tested too.
http://hwva.org.uk/the-hwva/health-and-welfare/urate-stone-disorder/


----------

